# LSU and BAMA



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Who yall think gonna win??? I think BAMA!!!!!!!!!!! ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nah LSU will get them again. They have a better kicker. LOL !!


----------



## superbeeandy (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont know i bet nick made him practice ALOT. He'll be ready to play. Besides we' ll be winnin til the the honey badger's synthetic marajuana wheres off


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lsu got that again!!!! Geaux tighers!!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well it's not set in stone. I don't think we will being seeing the same Bama team as before. I still give the advantage to LSU. Not by much, that's jmo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tide all the way.


----------



## superbeeandy (Aug 21, 2010)

ROLL TIDE


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

LSU because its in the dome!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dejavu....Another nail biter in the Dome but I must go with Bama......Roll Tide Roll. 
A special meal awaits for a select few pending the outcome of this game!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

LSU FTW! Cuz the honeybadger don't care, he takes what he wants...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bama's not gonna let it happen again. Ya'll got the first one, now it's our turn. Maybe ya'll should have lost the first  lol 

It's gonna be one heckuva game for sure. I would imagine it will come down to being a very close game again, as was the first.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Might get me banned, but oh well lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't see them at work. Maybe after 6pm I can.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

People who talk the most *** pre-game are always the ones who are the maddest, and never show up after the fact when they lose.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the edit. I'm excited to see this match up again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

GEAUX TIGERS!!! But it will still be a nail biter. I'm still recovering from round 1. BTW, if the Tigers lose, do we get a rematch?!?!? J/K


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

BlackDawg said:


> GEAUX TIGERS!!! But it will still be a nail biter. I'm still recovering from round 1. BTW, if the Tigers lose, do we get a rematch?!?!? J/K


Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Roll Tide. I think it will be another close game but no all field goals this time. We should have won the first but were robbed. I think we can do it but it's going to be tough in death valley.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

ThaMule said:


>


Lol that was horrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sheesh... I hate that cat. lol


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Tell u wat.............yes, its goin to be a nail biter, but bamas got it goin on i mean really wow they lost to no. 1 in the country once but that dont mean they goin do it again just watch bamas gonna come packin and pull this one off. My prediction: Bama:13, LSU:10


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

I will stand behind that ^ until the final whistle blows and the clocks run out


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im pullin for the Tide on this one. But LSU is unreal. And Tyrann Mathieu can not possibly be a real person. Hes got to be some kind of super hero. I refuse to call him the Honey Badger though, i think that may be the GAYEST nickname in college football.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> . I refuse to call him the Honey Badger though, i think that may be the GAYEST nickname in college football.


:agreed: :greddy2: :greddy2: :greddy2:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I do agree with that as well. Although if you get on YouTube, type in honey badger and watch the first video it makes it even worse lol. He is unreal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

LSU will have it. Les might be a Nut Job but he has Satan... Saban's #.

It'll be in the Dome which is better than Death Valley Honestly. Just hope Miles likes eating Turf too.

We got 99 Problems but a Kicker ain't one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish everyone would shut the hell up about the kicker. Let's see some of y'all kick a 50yrd field goal. These Were not easy PATs he missed. Any teams kicker would have had the same trouble.

I don't normally trash talk but I hope we kick yalls *** by only 3 points. Then we can all come back and talk about kickers.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

It wasn't the kicker, Bama couldn't get good field position against us. Y hasn't Richardson been mentioned???? That boy is a powerhouse. I don't care for Bama but I look forward to seeing him in the NFL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LM83 said:


> It wasn't the kicker, Bama couldn't get good field position against us. Y hasn't Richardson been mentioned???? That boy is a powerhouse. I don't care for Bama but I look forward to seeing him in the NFL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. They couldn't get him close enough.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I wish everyone would shut the hell up about the kicker. Let's see some of y'all kick a 50yrd field goal. These Were not easy PATs he missed. Any teams kicker would have had the same trouble.
> 
> I don't normally trash talk but I hope we kick yalls *** by only 3 points. Then we can all come back and talk about kickers.




****, that's the first time I've seen some rage in your post. Hahahahaha.




In all seriousness we went to Alabama beat them in there own stadium. Now its there turn to come to us? It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I wish everyone would shut the hell up about the kicker. Any teams kicker would have had the same trouble.


Maybe so but he can kiss the NFL good-bye, not that many kickers make it anyway. If Saban tries that same **** in Jan. I'm turning the ****ing channel.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

come on guys... maybe it was or wasnt the kicker that lost that game. I think it should have been a way better game from both teams, but evey one should know, LSU gonna wear them boys out this time lol GEAUX TIGERS !!

Polaris425 ... dont hate me .  just all in good fun lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thought ya'll may like this


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yall didnt like my talking tom video....If you dont like this one something is wrong with you!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. now that one i liked! :bigok:


----------



## BAYOUBOY (Nov 16, 2011)

LSU all the way  we won last time well do it again


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I wish everyone would shut the hell up about the kicker. Let's see some of y'all kick a 50yrd field goal. These Were not easy PATs he missed. Any teams kicker would have had the same trouble.
> 
> I don't normally trash talk but I hope we kick yalls *** by only 3 points. Then we can all come back and talk about kickers.



Lol Sorry to push your buttons, Honestly Wing did more for us than Alamon. That kid is a beast. Every time Bama got a little field position he could boot it back in the corners. And I didn't realize the owner of this awesome forum was from T-town my Apologies.

It's gonna be another slug-fest no doubt... As long as we play offense the first half.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

BOOM !! I love it !!


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

I personally am an AUBURN fan first and a fan to the rest of the SEC second. Ill be glad that the national title will once again stay in the SEC. I thought the LSU and BAMA game was insane! Both teams are incredible ill root for BAMA just to keep it in the home state. But win or loose itll be one hell of a match up i cant wait to see. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.436424,-86.859072
Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its gonna be an awesome game for sure. Im glad its gonna stay in the SEC but gonna have to pull for BAMA. I dont think they are gonna let LSU beat them again.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

im hearing the same things outa yall no love for my tigers well i hope they dissapoint yall again


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It got plenty of tiger love for ya!!!

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I wish everyone would shut the hell up about the kicker. Let's see some of y'all kick a 50yrd field goal. These Were not easy PATs he missed. Any teams kicker would have had the same trouble.
> 
> I don't normally trash talk but I hope we kick yalls *** by only 3 points. Then we can all come back and talk about kickers.



Im wit u ^ because everyone talks crap bout the kicker and how much he sucked but wen bama wins tiger fans cant say jack crap bout anything because the game before was just a test but now its the national championship so this actually means somethin. ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superbeeandy (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^^^ I know right ^^^^^


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I think if Bama gets lucky and wins this one they should play one more as a tie breaker since they DID loose the first one, and then we would see who was REALLY the best team.. LMAO


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

LSU all the way. Havent the past 3 or 4 games vs bama been an LSU win? Need i say more?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do we get a rematch like bama did! Hummm. Kinda messed up situation i say. Im a lsu fan to the t and i know that we will pull it off. We gunna wear them boys out and then show them whats up 2nd half. Will be a heck of a game. Alot of budlight will be drank! Haha

geaux tigers


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^^^^ i like that one lmbo!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

redneckrancher420 said:


> LSU all the way. Havent the past 3 or 4 games vs bama been an LSU win? Need i say more?


Um, no. We went undefeated & won NC 2 years ago remember.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

P425 is right! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.196276,-91.892650


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

LSU math fer ya. Geaux figger.




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^^LMAO


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

LSU is 3-2 since saban came to T town. 

However bama dominates the series overall something like 45-23? 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wmredneck said:


> LSU is 3-2 since saban came to T town.
> 
> However bama dominates the series overall something like 45-23?
> 
> ...


I like those numbers :bigok:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That was back during Bryant's reign. in the past 30 years the record is 15-14-1 with Bama as leader.

Since 2000 thought we lead the series 9-3.

You guys do know the bama game isn't just another game for us? we hate saban with a passion


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

wmredneck said:


> You guys do know the bama game isn't just another game for us? we hate saban with a passion


Why? Explain to me why LSU fans hate Saban so much? 
Is it because he didn't have a winning season at LSU? NO
Is it because he is at Alabama? NO. 
:33:
Please, speak for the LSU nation and tell us why LSU fans hate him so much.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> Why? Explain to me why LSU fans hate Saban so much?
> Is it because he didn't have a winning season at LSU? NO
> Is it because he is at Alabama? NO.
> :33:
> Please, speak for the LSU nation and tell us why LSU fans hate him so much.


Lol yeah why. I'm a LSU fan all the way, always have been. I don't hate saban. He's a great college coach. I met saban earlier this year, I was wearing my LSU gear and he was still nice enough to speak to me and shake my hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

The reason most fans hate Saban is when he came back to college football, he came back to a SEC school. AND, at the time, not everyone was very happy with Miles. I think alot of that has cooled off somewhat. Personally, I think he is the best coach in the country.

Huge LSU fan BTW. I think we win this one 24-21..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah saban great coach ill give him that idk y so many hate him but everybody always hates the good ones with that said geaux tigers


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's what I thought....he came back to the SEC but not too LSU. Personally I prefer Gene Stallings but you get what you get. Saban beats the heck out of sorry old Mike Shula that's for dang sure. I was face to face with Shula during a recruiting event and he left the "Better Than Thow" impression on me. I think he still draws a check from Bama...Bum!
But I met his dad Don Shula, a nice gentlemen, in the endzone during warm ups and got Tyron Prothro's autograph so it turned out to be a good day after all, even though LSU did win that one.:aargh4:
Hey Polaris...nothing like leaning on the goal post if you know what I mean! Had to do it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I have a few pictures I'll have to show you then, you might like them. They are all at work though and I'm off till the 3rd. So just remind me. 

I've been in saban's office and seen his desk. Ya'll should see it. It was custom built. Very nice. I'll see if I Can find my the pic.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

ROLL TIDE


----------



## superbeeandy (Aug 21, 2010)

Alabama crimson tide all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> haha... I have a few pictures I'll have to show you then, you might like them. They are all at work though and I'm off till the 3rd. So just remind me.
> 
> I've been in saban's office and seen his desk. Ya'll should see it. It was custom built. Very nice. I'll see if I Can find my the pic.


 Nothing like taking the campus tour is it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha I work here ;-) I make my own tours. :-D


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Well it all comes down to 2nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who will win?????? (cough, cough BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it's getting close. 

Bama 17 LSU 10

:rockn: haha Im horrible at predictions. But for fun that's mine.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

You think there are any jacked up people in NO?

LSU 16 - Bama 13




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure there are plenty!!! 3-0. Dang should be 6-0 but they just blocked that one.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think there's gonna be an offensive touchdown. If it is by either side of the field it'll come from the D. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice first half score and we get the ball again.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hands down, LSU has been dominated. Congrats guys! I knew I hated Jefferson lol. I'm a good loser, as a good winner. Much respect to this point guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a good game so far. Still 10 to go though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TD say what!!!! Roll Tide!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ROLL TIDE ROLL! :rockn:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

All the way. Great game Bama fans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats BAMA fans! I'm still a die hard LSU fan. Geaux tigers


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Low Score University
Zip, Zero, Nada.:rockn:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

My God what an embarrassment not only to LSU but the SEC. 

At the start of the season we said that miles should suspend Jefferson and start Lee all year. 

Alabama deserved the win.
Congratulations guys. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Embarrassed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess LSU, and a lot of fans just woke up in a roadside ditch. 

and as promised your meal is served.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> I guess LSU, and a lot of fans just woke up in a roadside ditch.
> 
> and as promised your meal is served.


Ummmm no. Granted, y'all ran over us last night but we still came to your house and beat you this year. Thank goodness we got that kid from Indiana coming next year, Jefferson is a horrible qb. Our defense didn't even perform. All around bad playing. Bama deserved a better game than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder why they didnt put Lee in? What about Zach Mettenberger? What year is he?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Idk. Miles just believes in him I guess. On a side note, who was the idiot that butchered the national anthem? Horrible lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said some bs about not wanting to do Lee or Jefferson like that? 
Miles in case you do not know, when getting dominated you gotta do what ever it takes to cross the 50 dude.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> Les Miles said some bs about not wanting to do Lee or Jefferson like that?
> Miles in case you do not know, when getting dominated you gotta do what ever it takes to cross the 50 dude.


Yeah. Makes you wonder what JJ has over on Miles. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well Lee got pulled cause word is he wasn't showing up for classes. But this was the freaking BCS championship. I'm all about LSU but Bama deserved better than that crap. I'm curious to hear miles excuses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That was just UGLY.

I'm guessing a Canadian university team could have got more than 92yds offence.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

LSU should have just called in sick...it would have looked better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I did not expect a shut out. My prediction was 17-10 I believe. I was certain ya'll would at least get close enough to put some through the uprights and keep it a close score game. Your defense still did it's job for the most part I mean, the whole game was won by field goals except for our 1 TD, which means your boys were holding all our runners to short yards for the most part. And not a lot of other Teams were able to do that. So you gotta be proud of that.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hate to say it but congrats to yall bama fans. Wish we coulda givin yall a better game but.... Our coach is a friggin idiot. Lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree. Defense gave our offense the ball a lot. There was no plan b tho, offense stuck with the same plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

LSU's D played a solid game for the most part. Now with the combination of Alabama's D and LSU's poor Offensive calling all game there was no way LSU was going to win. One team showed up with the heart and determination to win and that was Bama. If you would have looked at the sideline it seemed like someone shot there pet tiger, LSU looked heartbroken that whole game.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol gator you are right, i didnt see any willpower in that game at all. Kinda dissapointed but oh well.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Miles summed it up in one statement.... "I didn't see it coming."


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Stogi said:


> Miles summed it up in one statement.... "I didn't see it coming."


I think he was smokin that legal way to much. It's pretty bad when in the third quarter they started chanting for lee and miles refused to put him in. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

lol, this was on the radio this morning - "There was a report this morning that LSU was having trouble leaving New Orleans... Apparently somebody painted the 50 yard line in front of their bus."


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol. Some Bama fan needs to make that into a shirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've only heard it like 500 times since yesterday ^^ lol It was funny the first time, but the other 499... it just got old.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would have liked to see some kinda score on LSU's side at least! Good game Bama, their defense killed Jefferson.. I don't like him.. LSU's D held the best they could, but by the time Bama scored the only TD of the game, the D was so worn out because the offense didn't give them time to rest! And Bama's D got plenty of rest while they were shuffling down the field with short runs... I hoped to see a great game between 1 and 2, but 1 didn't show up... 

Congrats Bama fans..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

This is for my fellow LSU fans. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=oNUqd328xHA&sns=fb&sns=fb&v=oNUqd328xHA&gl=US




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what is it w/ youtube links lately... that one doesnt work for me either. where did you copy that link?


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

looks like a mobile link


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> what is it w/ youtube links lately... that one doesnt work for me either. where did you copy that link?


It was copied from a phone. noticed the m.youtube. Link works fine from my phone but obviously doesn't work on my desktop.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I see the M. doesnt work from my PC either.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah sorry guys didn't catch that. YouTube broke back bayou. A Jordan Jefferson les miles love story. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

pretty good video!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!


----------

